# Backstage stories/myths/legends in Wrestling.



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The title's kinda confusing so allow to me to clearify. Anyone know any interesting backstage stories about in the WWE/WCW/TNA?

This can range from ANYTHING from guys not willing to job to anybody, matches that were supposed to happen but didn't, backstage fights, stories about Vince or the wrestlers, backstage attitudes etc.

For example, I'll start you out with a couple. 

Hulk Hogan was supposed to wrestle Cena at Mania 25.
WrestleMania XXIV was supposed to be held in the Amway Arena, not the Citrus Bowl.
Cena vs. Undertaker was initially planned for Mania 26.
Booker T and Batista got into a fight backstage which Booker won, I think. (More well known, I know).
Hogan not jobbing to Michaels (another well known one)

Obviously some of the ones I listed maybe false, some may not be. However, I'm just interested in these kind of things. Random backstage stuff like that, that most fans don't really know about. So, anyone have any crazy stuff like that? It doesn't matter if you think it's false or not, just tell it on!


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Chris Jericho supposedly got into a fight with Goldberg and won.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

tmlvs said:


> Chris Jericho supposedly got into a fight with Goldberg and won.


That was pretty interesting. I read about it in Jericho's book. Goldberg is actually described as a fairly nice person in real life so I'm still confused as to why he was just being a dick towards Jericho over something really stupid.


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

psx71 said:


> Hulk Hogan was supposed to wrestle Cena at Mania 25.


What? Where'd you hear that from?

And also I heard that JBL would supposedly rape the new guys.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

psx71 said:


> That was pretty interesting. I read about it in Jericho's book. Goldberg is actually described as a fairly nice person in real life so I'm still confused as to why he was just being a dick towards Jericho over something really stupid.


Oh ok, I haven't read Jericho's book yet. I heard him talk about it in some radio interview, but it was mainly just describing the fight and how funny it was that someone his size was kicking Goldberg's arse. What other detail is given in the book?


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

If you Google 'Wrestling Urban legends' or something similar you'll find tons of them on other forums. I read through them one time and they're pretty crazy. Those were the days when the guys had personality - on and off the screen. Nowadays the WWE is filled with generic, clean-cut kids who have nothing to seperate them from eachother.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

psx71 said:


> The title's kinda confusing so allow to me to clearify. Anyone know any interesting backstage stories about in the WWE/WCW/TNA?
> 
> This can range from ANYTHING from guys not willing to job to anybody, matches that were supposed to happen but didn't, backstage fights, stories about Vince or the wrestlers, backstage attitudes etc.
> 
> ...


Two words:

Wrestling
Observer


----------



## aroc (May 31, 2011)

The Storm said:


> What? Where'd you hear that from?
> 
> And also I heard that JBL would supposedly rape the new guys.


no, there was one occasion were a new wrestler (forget who) was being a major asshole backstage, so undertaker held a wrestlers court, and the wrestler ended up being thrown in the showers then JBL came in and pretended he was going to rape him , then finally told him to chill out with his shit and left him alone.

this what your thinking of?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The Storm said:


> What? Where'd you hear that from?
> 
> And also I heard that JBL would supposedly rape the new guys.


Google "Cena Hogan Mania 25". You'll get some rumours there. I think there was an interview where Hogan himself said that he was supposed to Wrestle Cena too. 

As for the JBL one, I haven't heard that he EXACTLY RAPES the new guys, but just that he gave them a really harsh time and was a backstage bully. Now that I think about it, I think you actually do mean that by the word "rape".



superspear said:


> Two words:
> 
> Wrestling
> Observer


I'm not too familiar with Wrestling Observer tbh. Plus, I don't think it's worth paying for some possibly bullshit rumours anyway. Haha



tmlvs said:


> Oh ok, I haven't read Jericho's book yet. I heard him talk about it in some radio interview, but it was mainly just describing the fight and how funny it was that someone his size was kicking Goldberg's arse. What other detail is given in the book?


I read Jericho's book quite a while ago, so I don't remember that much. All I do know is that Jericho was playing with the crowd and making fun of Goldberg storyline wise. Goldberg was just being really unprofessional about it. Jericho kept saying stuff to further and make the feud better, but Goldberg just wouldn't listen.

His first book had his actual fight with Goldberg in WCW, and his second book is about when he feuded with him in WWE.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

LMAO, Jerry Lawler apparently has a foot fetish.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

psx71 said:


> I'm not too familiar with Wrestling Observer tbh. Plus, I don't think it's worth paying for some possibly bullshit rumours anyway. Haha


It is, start saving.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

superspear said:


> It is, start saving.


I just checked up the subscription prices. Big no-no. LOL. I'd rather spend $100 a year on something other then rumours. Although those definately would be worth it, I'm not willing to spend that money on it. Haha



RKOIsmail said:


> LMAO, Jerry Lawler apparently has a foot fetish.


Why I do have a strong feelings that's true! LMAO!


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Didn't some boy get sexually abused by WWE wrestlers in the 80's?


----------



## Thesawks (Jun 23, 2008)

This is an article I wrote for my web site


Top 10 feuds with real life heat
10. Shane Douglas vs Ric Flair

This one goes all the way back to the early 90's and is still going strong today. Shane says he was on his way to becoming a star in WCW and Flair squashed his push. Flair has accused Douglas of steroid use. Basically a lot of sh*t talking and as of now no violence.



9. Chris Jericho vs Goldberg

This one again all stemmed from backstage politics in WCW. Apparently Goldberg refused to do a job for Jericho, I know what you're saying doesn't he know it's fake and wins and losses don't really count. Goldberg from all accounts was a guy who bought into his own hype. So anyways Jericho does some skits about him and leaves for WWE shortly thereafter. Apparently Goldy took offense to this and started talking trash about Chris when he joined WWE, Jericho finds out and goes to confront him. Remember Golberg believes his own hype so he starts huffing and puffing and then charges Jericho. Jericho locked on a front face lock and promptly took Goldberg down. They were then separated and have actually buried the hatchet and according to Jericho are even friends now.



8. Hulk Hogan vs Macho Man Randy Savage

Macho Man was by all accounts a super jealous dude and accused Hogan of trying to cram Miss Elizabeth and later on even accused Hogan of being the reason for their divorce. Randy later went on to write a rap song calling Hogan out. To be honest this was a one sided feud.





7. Arn Anderson vs Sid

Okay there are tons of different stories about this one. As I understand it all the boys were at a bar and Sid is talking about how huge of a draw he was and that everyone of the boys should thank him for there paychecks, Arn Anderson took offense to this told Sid so. Things were pretty heated but nothing came of it and everyone went to there rooms. Later on Sid grabs a chair and starts beating on Arn's door with it. Arn already knows he is outsized and now Sid has a weapon so Arn grabs a pair of scissors and opens the door to confront Sid. A tussle insues and blood is spilled all over the hotel hallway before the fight was broken up. The aftermath involved hospital visits and Sid being fired derailing his world title push.

6. Macho Man Randy Savage vs Road Warrior Hawk

At a show in Japan these two exchanged words and Hawk threw a punch that knocked Savage out cold. Fast forward a couple years, the two run into each other at a Kid Rock concert, Hawk wanted to bury the hatchet and stuck out his hand, Savage sucker punches Hawk and even their wives even started brawling before being separated.

5. Matt Hardy vs Edge

While Matt was off the road Edge breaks the bro code and sleeps with Lita, thus setting the internet ablaze, The whole deal was actually worked into a stroy line between the three. I know this is a pretty mundane feud but Edge did break the code and that is plenty of reason to be this high on the list.



4.JBL vs The Blue Meanie

From all accounts JBL was a huge dick(bully) backstage. Well when Meanie got on the internet and said as much JBL took offence. At ECW One Night Stand JBL attacked Meanie during a in ring brawl leaving Meanie beaten and bloody. They went at it again backstage right after butwere separated before it escalated.



3. Dusty Rhodes vs Ric Flair

This was nothing more than a political feud neither man could stand that the other was in charge and bitched about the other consistently, This is partly the reason Flair showed up in WWF in the early 90's to get away from Dusty and upper management at WCW. One of Flairs biggest complaints was Dusty insistence that there matches end with the Dusty Finish every night, Flair felt you could only go to the well so many times.



2. Vince McMahon vs Bret Hart

Bret refused to drop the belt to Shawn at SS '97 and Vince was worried that he would take the belt to WCW with him and drop it in a trash can ala Madusa. So Vince and others launched a plan to take the belt from him. After the Screw job Bret attacked Vince in the dressing room area leaving him with a black eye. Bret would hold the grudge for well over a decade.



1. Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels
With the Montreal Screwjob, Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels were on opposite sides of one of the most famous altercations in the annals of wrestling history, but their bad blood started well before the 1997 Survivor Series pay-per-view.the two were often at odds in the mid-1990s. Although they were friends prior to Shawn getting into the main event scene. 
After a series of incidences things finally came to blows when Hart confronted Michaels about some comments HBK had made about the Hitman's relationship with WWE Diva Sunny. Things escalated until the two were rolling around on the floor pulling one another's hair. After the squabble was broken up, both men were sent home for the night.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Thesawks said:


> This is an article I wrote for my web site
> 
> 
> Top 10 feuds with real life heat
> ...


Interesting read. I know the majority of them, but the ones I didn't a worth a read. Nice article. 



METTY said:


> Didn't some boy get sexually abused by WWE wrestlers in the 80's?


Really? The only big "sexually abused" story that went aroud that time would be the whole Macho Man-Steph thing. Thank god that's somewhat laid to rest now.


----------



## Thesawks (Jun 23, 2008)

psx71 said:


> Interesting read. I know the majority of them, but the ones I didn't a worth a read. Nice article.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? The only big "sexually abused" story that went aroud that time would be the whole Macho Man-Steph thing. Thank god that's somewhat laid to rest now.


Pat Patterson had to resign because of rumors of him and ring boys, there were actually a couple of guys involved, WWF has paid off a couple of guys over this


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

psx71 said:


> Interesting read. I know the majority of them, but the ones I didn't a worth a read. Nice article.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? The only big "sexually abused" story that went aroud that time would be the whole Macho Man-Steph thing. Thank god that's somewhat laid to rest now.


Mel Philips...

http://articles.philly.com/1992-07-15/sports/26025897_1_sexual-abuse-wwf-ring


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

There's the story about Undertaker threatening to kick Shawn Michaels' ass if he didn't do the job for Steve Austin at WrestleMania 14.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Clique said:


> There's the story about Undertaker threatening to kick Shawn Michaels' ass if he didn't do the job for Steve Austin at WrestleMania 14.


I totally believe that. Undertaker is the fucking man.


----------



## Thesawks (Jun 23, 2008)

Clique said:


> There's the story about Undertaker threatening to kick Shawn Michaels' ass if he didn't do the job for Steve Austin at WrestleMania 14.


That did not actually happen


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

psx71 said:


> Goldberg is actually described as a fairly nice person in real life


This is probably the biggest myth in pro wrestling. 

I've also heard of the JBL vs Blue Meanie assault.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

From Chris Jericho's second book:

Vince McMahon thinks chimps are freakin' hilarious.

Mick Foley cut a bad promo just to piss off Jack Lanza and was delighted when Jericho told him it worked. (by far the funniest story I've ever read in a wrestling book)


----------



## robby.ag0ny (May 2, 2011)

psx71 said:


> So, anyone have any crazy stuff like that? It doesn't matter if you think it's false or not, just tell it on!


I heard that Undertaker died in the late 90's and is now simply a biomechanoid shell piloted by 6-8 squirrels. I don't think it's true tho because it takes AT LEAST 10 squirrels to take on Triple H


----------



## orited (Oct 30, 2007)

Wasn't their strong rumours about cole punching jbl?


----------



## raggedglory (Apr 19, 2011)

orited said:


> Wasn't their strong rumours about cole punching jbl?


You might be thinking about the time Joey Styles knocked JBL out cold in Iraq a few years back? I had even more respect for him after that. Imagine him commentating on it lol
I think it was to do with JBL's hazing of guys and generally being a dick backstage


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

I heard one time a wrestler pumped his biceps soo hard it burst


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I enjoyed the one Trips told in Benoit's tribute show, about a wrestler (who I've heard was Daivari, but I'm not entirely sure) who showed some disrespect to a veteran (HBK I think, again not entirely sure), but then apologised. Every one of the other vets let it go, except for Benoit who made him do 1000 squats, while Benoit stood next to him and done them at the same time. Then the next day when [Daivari] couldn't even walk, Benoit made him do another 500. Made me laugh in spite of what was actually going on.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

raggedglory said:


> You might be thinking about the time Joey Styles knocked JBL out cold in Iraq a few years back? I had even more respect for him after that. Imagine him commentating on it lol
> I think it was to do with JBL's hazing of guys and generally being a dick backstage


Haha, I bet Joey Styles screamed "OH MY GOOOOOOOOD!" as he knocked him out. :lmao


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Just had a search and found a thread on here a while back.

Apparently once Andre the Giant called Kamala a n*****, to which Kamala responded by pointing a gun at Andre, after that Andre was very nice to Kamala. Sounds a bit like BS but still had me rolling :lmao


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

aroc said:


> no, there was one occasion were a new wrestler (forget who) was being a major asshole backstage, so undertaker held a wrestlers court, and the wrestler ended up being thrown in the showers then JBL came in and pretended he was going to rape him , then finally told him to chill out with his shit and left him alone.
> 
> this what your thinking of?


I think it was Grandmaster Sexay. I don't remember the whole story, but I think he cried...


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Thesawks said:


> That did not actually happen


there's a possibility 

remember that shawn wasn't quiet popular backstage in the 90's , 

after the screwjob undertaker demanded vince to talk to bret


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

steiner vs ddp back in wcw .. when steiner did a shoot on ddp live , telling him to get a sex change 

also , i heard that andre the giant hates the hell out of warrior .. the story is that andre was working with warrior many matches in house shows and so .. and andre always liked to do a spot where he gets closlined after warroir ducks an irish whip and he (as in andre) gets tangled on the ropes .. 

but warrior botched that spot everytime as he always closlines andre really quick and far from the ropes .. 

so one day andre get sick of it .. and as he irish whips warrior to the ropes , after warrior ducks , andre pulls a long gripe fist right between warriors eyes 

that caused him to crack his face paint


----------



## hardcore1982 (Jan 5, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> there's a possibility
> 
> remember that shawn wasn't quiet popular backstage in the 90's ,
> 
> after the screwjob undertaker demanded vince to talk to bret


Micheals was not even able to wrestle anymore without painkillers. It was his decision to keep wrestling until WM14 and drop the title to Austin as a favor for vince.According to reports back then he was pissed in the end though because Tyson put the Austin shirt in his face. 

I remember that story from the early 90's WWF, wrestlers were partying in Ric Flairs room and pissing in his huge bed like in a huge toilet. 
Flair was out all night and Vince McMahon, Jim the Anvil Neidhart, Bret Hart and others were partying in his room without him.


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

aroc said:


> no, there was one occasion were a new wrestler (forget who) was being a major asshole backstage, so undertaker held a wrestlers court, and the wrestler ended up being thrown in the showers then JBL came in and pretended he was going to rape him , then finally told him to chill out with his shit and left him alone.
> 
> this what your thinking of?


Yeah and I think that new wrestler was Paul London?


----------



## Unreasonable (May 29, 2011)

Hmmm. There are many sordid tales about some of the females in the business (particularly Lita), but this is a tasteful message board so they may be somewhat inappropriate. 

In terms of wrestling myths, most of the backstage "fights" are greatly exaggerated. Jericho put Goldberg in a front face lock? ASS KICKING! Khali fell on top of Big Show? DESTRUCTION! Angle and Lesnar have a freestyle sparring session and Kurt scores from an escape? TOTAL OWNAGE! *end sarcasm*


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

EFC Bronco said:


> Just had a search and found a thread on here a while back.
> 
> Apparently once Andre the Giant called Kamala a n*****, to which Kamala responded by pointing a gun at Andre, after that Andre was very nice to Kamala. Sounds a bit like BS but still had me rolling :lmao


That's wrong. It was Kamala. I know all black folk look the same and all....



psx71 said:


> I just checked up the subscription prices. Big no-no. LOL. I'd rather spend $100 a year on something other then rumours. Although those definately would be worth it, I'm not willing to spend that money on it. Haha


Yep it only has rumours :no:


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

The Kliq had heat with everyone. Jerry Lawler was no exception, and upon his arrival in WWF many were unappreciative of his attitude which was described as arrogant and entitled. 

Rumor has it that the Kliq (Shawn Michaels, Triple H, Scott Hall, Kevin Nash, Sean Waltman) with help from Curt Hennig came up with the idea of humbling Lawler by desecrating his crown.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

TheKev said:


> Rumor has it that the Kliq (Shawn Michaels, Triple H, Scott Hall, Kevin Nash, Sean Waltman) with help from Curt Hennig came up with the idea of humbling Lawler by desecrating his crown.


Where did you come up with that rubbish? Diesel and Waltman was even in the company at the time and Hennig didnt shit in the crown.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Rumor has it when Steiner went solo, pumped up big time even more within a month or so and went blond, he also became a huge dick backstage (aka roid rage); see the DDP incident, and the times he got suspended because of his behaviour (with pay fpalm). Or the times he was suddenly injured or sick when there were scheduled (smart move WCW) drug tests backstage.

Isn't there a rumour that the WWE didn't know Orlando Jordan was gay? Or maybe they really didn't know.

Orton took a dump in someone's bag.


----------



## Bulk_Up_1995 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have read a lot of backstage controversy over the years. Apparently, i remember reading that JBL used to haze Paul London and Brian Kendrick a lot when they were on SmackDown! He even went as far as fingering both of them in the ass. Another story i read was that Hardcore Holly and Rene Dupree got into an actual fight during a match at a live event. Apparently, Dupree got a parking ticket using Holly's rental car in a different state and then made Holly fly out to deal with it. During the match, Holly ran at Dupree and gave him a few stiff chair shots and ended up punching him in the face repeatedly.


----------



## bobslack1982 (Oct 3, 2010)

dietjuice said:


> I heard one time a wrestler pumped his biceps soo hard it burst


Are you thinking of Gregg Valentino?

http://www.criticalbench.com/bodybuilder_Gregg_Valentino.htm


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Edge vs Cena was supposed to last until WM as well, but apparently Trips wanted to face Cena so it wasn't extended.

Oh and Kurt Angle tearing himself a new asshole :lmao . What must have happened is, his phone started ringing while he was fast asleep and he rushed up to get it, but his legs were still asleep. So he fell and cut his ass on something cause he sleeps nekid. Then he phoned Edge for help :lmao


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

The wrestler's court isn't a even close to an urban myth. It's very real and it's held (by the deadman) every time a new wrestler does something considered very disrespectful to a veteran. Grandmaster Sexay was in it as well as the Hardy's and I think JBL. Those are all I can remember right now. I know Jericho talks about it in his second book but I don't think he was actually in it.


----------



## hardcore1982 (Jan 5, 2011)

Ohh and there was a myth about Duke "the dumpster" Droese raping girls because he spiced up their drinks in bars. 
The wrestlers were not happy about it and JBL took care of him in the shower and acting like he really wanted to rape him while Droese was tied up. Rubbing soap all over him but then finally letting him go, according to the myth Droese never tried it again.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

http://www.angelfire.com/wrestling3/kotdm15/listsleeze.html

this has literally every backstage story you will ever need


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

ScottishLuchador said:


> http://www.angelfire.com/wrestling3/kotdm15/listsleeze.html
> 
> this has literally every backstage story you will ever need


:side: I have no clue how to take any of the shit I just read.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

TJTheGr81 said:


> :side: I have no clue how to take any of the shit I just read.


yeah, it is mostly pretty cringeworthy.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

R&R Express walk in on Jimmy Valiant laying on the floor jerking off under a glass table that a hooker is shitting on. Ricky throws up and leaves, while Robert stays to watch.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The worst part of these retarded stories is how people spread them so 'matter of factly'', as if they were really there.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

I listened to that Bret Hart/Ric Flair prank phone call and I'm curious about the rumour involving Ric Flair and Bruiser Brody. The way Ric Flair reacts suggests that maybe Ric Flair blow Bruiser Brody. What's the story behind this?


----------



## raggedglory (Apr 19, 2011)

the modern myth said:


> I listened to that Bret Hart/Ric Flair prank phone call and I'm curious about the rumour involving Ric Flair and Bruiser Brody. The way Ric Flair reacts suggests that maybe Ric Flair blow Bruiser Brody. What's the story behind this?


I too am quite interested. It might be one of those rumours that circulated between wrestlers. Back then everything was very secretive and they were quite like a little cult of people in their own way of life. That prank call is one of the funniest things I've heard, and proves that Ric Flair has actually become his on-screen character. That, or he is better at keeping kayfabe than Taker.

It's pretty likely that it's just Flair's homophobia (I'm pretty sure he's quite Republican/conservative) that made him so angry, but it'd be funny if he did do the deed with Bruiser


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

raggedglory said:


> I too am quite interested. It might be one of those rumours that circulated between wrestlers. Back then everything was very secretive and they were quite like a little cult of people in their own way of life. That prank call is one of the funniest things I've heard, and proves that Ric Flair has actually become his on-screen character. That, or he is better at keeping kayfabe than Taker.
> 
> It's pretty likely that it's just Flair's homophobia (I'm pretty sure he's quite Republican/conservative) that made him so angry, but it'd be funny if he did do the deed with Bruiser


Ummm no. the prank call has proved all those people who believe it is him are retards. Its clearly not Ric Flair the impersonator has a Canadian influence in his accent that gives it away blatantly. Idiots.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

EFC Bronco said:


> I enjoyed the one Trips told in Benoit's tribute show, about a wrestler (who I've heard was Daivari, but I'm not entirely sure) who showed some disrespect to a veteran (HBK I think, again not entirely sure), but then apologised. Every one of the other vets let it go, except for Benoit who made him do 1000 squats, while Benoit stood next to him and done them at the same time. Then the next day when [Daivari] couldn't even walk, Benoit made him do another 500. Made me laugh in spite of what was actually going on.


I'm pretty sure that was Orlando Jordan


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

One I heard which was disgusting was that Zach Gowan had his leg stolen at virtually every show he worked in WWE. That's just appaling and everyone who did that should have been suspened and/or fined.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Mr.English said:


> R&R Express walk in on Jimmy Valiant laying on the floor jerking off under a glass table that a hooker is shitting on. Ricky throws up and leaves, while Robert stays to watch.


Holy shit! I loled out loud.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Mr.English said:


> One I heard which was disgusting was that Zach Gowan had his leg stolen at virtually every show he worked in WWE. That's just appaling and everyone who did that should have been suspened and/or fined.


Everyone who DIDN'T do this should have been fired.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Undertaker did threaten to kick HBK's ass at Manai 14 if he didn't do the job. Shawn was in denial about his career being over and didn't want to lose the belt that night to Austin. 

Taker confirmed this in 2002 when he did an interview with a Canadian sports broadcaster shortly before WrestleMania 18. He doesn't come outright and say he was gonna kick someones ass, but he does indicate he shared some choice words with Shawn that day.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's the link relating to the Joey styles incident;
http://...............com/articles/...les-knocks-out-jbl-on-airplane-back-from-iraq

There's been a few. 
Savage shagging Stephanie McMahon.
Melina getting fucked by Mike Knox.
Viscera attempting to shag Torrie Wilson and unwittingly exposing himself at a hotel balcony
And then there's the whole 'Plane Ride From Hell'
http://www.owwfan.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=13909


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I just found this one that made me LOL: "Tommy Rich soaked his balls in a beer mug full of hydrogen peroxide"


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

The Plane Ride From Hell seems very intriging, except for Flair showing his johnson, would like to see that shoot fight though.


----------

